# Adrian Flux Insurance Delivers



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Folks, as many of you already know or sadly you are about to find out insurance costs seem to have risen somewhat over the last year. I received my renewal notice a few days ago with a 50% increase applied to this years premium  not happy considering my garage queen has only seen two tanks of juice in the last twelve months & my NCB is maxed out. I was a little sceptical but have to say my phone call to Adrian Flux was rather pleasing & well worth the time and effort. 

It has been said that Flux are more likely to be competitive with modified vehicles, not true. I do not have modified vehicles in fact both are as they left the factory except for the Tracker Horizon fitted to both (obviously they do look a lot better now than they did then  of course, I might be just a little biased) 

Anyway, Flux saved me over £300 and increased my previous restricted mileage to unlimited without effecting my protected no claims bonus (9 years) or increasing my accident excess. 

If there was one down side I would say the monthly instalment interest was 'out of order' at 37. something % APR, this obviously made Barclaycard a much better option.

What I would say is this : try and help the guy on the other end of the line to help you, remember he is targeted and will want your business:thumb:. If your car is garaged at night tell them, if you have a tracker, tell him, if you do low mileage, tell him they are flexible regarding limited mileage and these can be amended at any time throughout the policy should you get near your stated mileage. If you dont think your quote is good enough, tell the guy, I went back twice telling him his quote wasn't sharp enough. 

and lastly when the price is right, then mention your DW discount at 15% :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yep. with my 2nd year with them now. they were over £200 cheaper than everyone else on my OEM A4.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

they give discounts for pistonheads members too! i wonder if i can claim my DW and PH discounts :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I didnt realise that we got discounts. Might give them a go when our's are due again.


----------

